# Is there such thing as a clear PEX tube?



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

Clear PEX tubing--not sure. Clear semi-ridgid tubing which has the characteristics of PEX, uses S.S. fittings and crimp rings--YES. Used at my previous employer site for sulfuric acid transfer. Used now at my current work site to transfer various chemicals. Did I mention expensive?


----------



## genie01 (Nov 30, 2010)

If I'm not mistaken, all PEX comes in either blue or red color.


----------



## fabrk8r (Feb 12, 2010)

HEpex is available in translucent clear. It's made for radiant heating applications.

Potable water PEX comes in white, blue and red.


----------



## deadwoodpicker (Nov 19, 2021)

Thurman said:


> Clear PEX tubing--not sure. Clear semi-ridgid tubing which has the characteristics of PEX, uses S.S. fittings and crimp rings--YES. Used at my previous employer site for sulfuric acid transfer. Used now at my current work site to transfer various chemicals. Did I mention expensive?


So what was the product called ?


----------



## Randy Bush (Dec 9, 2020)

Pex A / expansion is fairly clear.


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

Here is PEX-A. You can see the pencil thru it.









Sent from my Lenovo TB-X606F using Tapatalk


----------



## Clight (Nov 28, 2021)

rjniles said:


> Here is PEX-A. You can see the pencil thru it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

